# Help on VB6 - open .pdf with wildcard!?



## evo915 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi there, i hope someone can help!!!?

I'm using the below code to open a Adobe Acrobat reader file (.pdf), but i don't want to specify the location as when the .exe is created and put on CD i won't know which drive the file is located on (e.g. c:, d:, e: etc.?)! (hope that make sense) so basically i need a working wild card for the file location!

Private Sub Label2_Click()
Dim App, Doc As Object
Set App = CreateObject("AcroExch.App")
Set Doc = CreateObject("AcroExch.AVDoc")
App.Show
Doc.Open "C:\folder1\folder2\file1.pdf", "file1.pdf"
End Sub

Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks
Andy


----------

